# You know you are addicted to photography when...



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

you try to figure out the ISO of your eyes.

you are going on a trip and try to put all your clothes in your camera bag so that you only have one carry-on.

you blink and in your head you make the shudder sound of your favorite camera.

you spend most of your time off thinking of a shot that would qualify and  be successfully nominated for POTM.


----------



## spiffybeth (May 12, 2008)

what is the iso of my eyes?


----------



## JimmyO (May 12, 2008)

Auto ISO

(according to mr. Ken Rockwell)


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> what is the iso of my eyes?


 
I have no idea...


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 12, 2008)

How about when you forget to listen to the person talking to you because you're focusing on the catchlights in their eyes and where the light is coming from? My husband gets so mad at me for that! lol


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> How about when you forget to listen to the person talking to you because you're focusing on the catchlights in their eyes and where the light is coming from? My husband gets so mad at me for that! lol


 

LOL...

Or how about when reading a newspaper and you see "In 1740, blah blah blah" and you start thinking about your 17-40mm L.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

You go to the gas station and see a picture of a really hot woman and  wonder what lens, camera, and lighting was used to create the shot.

you buy $2000 in camera equipement and don't have enough money for food that month.


----------



## caspertodd (May 12, 2008)

You see a car that is 1.8 liter, and you think "I need to buy that f/1.8 lens".


----------



## Antithesis (May 12, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> you buy $2000 in camera equipement and don't have enough money for food that month.



I actually got a short-term loan from my university to pay for a lens to take on a trip... lol. It has since been paid back 

You know your an addict when your walking down the street picking out good compositions and framing, even though you forgot your camera at home.


----------



## Mullen (May 12, 2008)

Some one warns you of an approaching tornado in a panicky voice. You reply with "I know, I'm trying to find my camera."


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

Mullen said:


> Some one warns you of an approaching tornado in a panicky voice. You reply with "I know, I'm trying to find my camera."


LOL... I have soooo done that!!!!

You take different routes home just to find more places to shoot.


----------



## Sarah23 (May 12, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> LOL... I have soooo done that!!!!
> *
> You take different routes home just to find more places to shoot.*



haha...that would be me!!


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

your home page is B&H. 

you know the date of the next camera X brand is releasing, but you don't know your birthday or aniversery dates.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 12, 2008)

you watch a professional sport looking for the guys with white lens.


----------



## EricBrian (May 12, 2008)

Or, you press a button and expect the shutter sound of a dSLR.


----------



## Valethar (May 12, 2008)

Lacey Anne said:


> How about when you forget to listen to the person talking to you because you're focusing on the catchlights in their eyes and where the light is coming from? My husband gets so mad at me for that! lol



LOL.

Reminds me of a friend. He's an ex Navy SEAL, and even though he's been retired for several years, he still habitually does a 'threat/target assessment' when he goes someplace new. His wife needles him all the time about that.

He's good natured about it. Told her it's never a bad idea to know where the exits are if the party sucks.


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 12, 2008)

You are thinking in terms of 1/3  2/3, etc.. ratios when you are slowly opening your miniblinds at home and mixing that with your lamps... 

And when your wife sits down on the couch you go for the entryway light thinking "*Boo ya ; Hair light* " !
---------------------------------------------------

You actually thought about soldering a cable to the CF jacks in the camera to improve the buffer. 
------------------------------------------------------

You thought about making a "holster" for your camera. 
-----------------------------------------------------

You have one tripod for your trunk/back seat and one for your house.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

You have had the trunk tripod compete for space with your kids in the back seat thinking, "theyll learn to avoid it"
---------------------------------------------------------------------

You spend more time seatbelting in your camera case then your kids !
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Your camera closet has a better grade deadbolt/lock then your front door
-------------------------------------------------------------------

You built a steel cage in your trunk and put in a removable steering wheel
for "peace fo mind"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The people who manufacture clamps and gaffers tape come to you with marketing ideas
----------------------------------------------------------------

Someone at work came back from a tradeshow with the red canon shoulder strap, and you stole it from their desk leaving a 10$ bill in its wake. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

You spend extra for your foldable car window shades to have the foil. Its a backup reflector !!!! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

You tried to engineer a tripod that the pole and legs spring down to the ground with the touch of a button. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

the word "Leatherman" is NOT a gay biker bar, but a necessity in your belt. 

--------------------------------


----------



## JimmyO (May 12, 2008)

(For guys)
You turn on the the TV and you see project runway is on. You watch the whole hour and observe intensly during the photoshots to see what camera+lens they use, what light boxes, and what kind of pocket wizzards.


----------



## ZacMan1987 (May 13, 2008)

When walking in late from a shoot, you don't bother to turn any lights on. You just use your AF assist light, because that's the only thing it's good for


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> Auto ISO
> 
> (according to mr. Ken Rockwell)



Man why am I not surprised. Call me crazy but my year 8 biology teacher seemed to think the brightness we see was more of an aperture type thing possibly something to do with the iris.


----------



## Battou (May 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> A) You know what a "StopGap" is.
> 
> B) Your list of no longer produced gear value surpasses the value of your car.
> 
> ...



Mine from the last one of these


----------



## Ben-71 (May 13, 2008)

You lean way out through the window of a light aircraft, and think - "Just don't drop the camera... There's a strap, but..." ...


----------



## Battou (May 13, 2008)

Ben-71 said:


> You lean way out through the window of a light aircraft, and think - "Just don't drop the camera... There's a strap, but..." ...



I think that every time I take a picture from the Main street bridge


and then proceede to where my camera tourist style to shoot....


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (May 13, 2008)

You take grade 11 photography and end up completing half of grade 12 photography at the same time.

You still take grade 12 photography

You become the peer helper for grade 11 photography.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 13, 2008)

ZacMan1987 said:


> When walking in late from a shoot, you don't bother to turn any lights on. You just use your AF assist light, because that's the only thing it's good for


 

LOL... Nice...


----------



## mrodgers (May 13, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> you watch a professional sport looking for the guys with white lens.


Before the NHL playoffs, during one of the last regular season games, the TV announcers were talking to Danny Sabourin (Pittsburgh's 2nd goalie) while Fleury was in net.  The camera kept moving to Sabourin sitting in the aisleway at the corner of the ice and 2 photographers were sitting in front of him.  One was using Canon and the other Nikon and you can see them leaning in and gabbing the whole time.  I just watched them gab while I listened to what Sabourin was gabbing to with the announcers.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (May 13, 2008)

If you go to the can and while you "wait" you take out you cameraphone and take a few shots of your feet, just to see how it reacts to the light.


----------



## BoblyBill (May 13, 2008)

When you spend some of the night working on developing pictures and spend the rest of the night in thinking on your next shot... Grrr...


----------



## That One Guy (May 13, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> And when your wife sits down on the couch you go for the entryway light thinking "*Boo ya ; Hair light* " !
> ---------------------------------------------------





you talk to a plastic surgeon about replacing one of your eyes with a lens


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 13, 2008)

You scour the net looking for a program to turn your cheap razor phone into a handheld metering device.


----------



## Uglulyx Takes Photos Too (May 13, 2008)

Lol @ above. 

You are a mutant who's blood is developing chemicals. (Guilty, bit of freak accident)


----------



## Joves (May 13, 2008)

When you are sitting somewhere and, think the whole scene wouldnt make a good pic or, would.


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (May 13, 2008)

ZacMan1987 said:


> When walking in late from a shoot, you don't bother to turn any lights on. You just use your AF assist light, because that's the only thing it's good for



Oh, so sad but true!


----------



## danir (May 14, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Man why am I not surprised. Call me crazy but my year 8 biology teacher seemed to think the brightness we see was more of an aperture type thing possibly something to do with the iris.


 
That's only part of the story. Having two types of photoreceptors that differ in light sensitivity, photoreceptor adaptation, and light dependent inhibition (which is a bit like tone mapping) are other mechanisms that adjust the eye's response to light.


----------



## Garbz (May 14, 2008)

So you saying my eye's are a Fuji camera with their weird sensor?


----------



## Valethar (May 15, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> you talk to a plastic surgeon about replacing one of your eyes with a lens




"I am thatoneguy of Borg. Resistance is futile. You will be photographed."


----------



## Battou (May 15, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> you talk to a plastic surgeon about replacing one of your eyes with a lens




So where is the SD card going to go























Oh wait....I don't want to know


----------



## Garbz (May 15, 2008)

No Battou, that's the tripod socket. :er:


----------



## Early (May 16, 2008)

When I have nothing better to do and I grab a camera and take make believe shots.


----------



## [Woodsy] (May 16, 2008)

To answer the OP's question, the eye is essentially auto ISO. However.... When in pitch black for long periods of time, the eye is capable of detecting single photons. Impressive piece of kit, the eye!


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 16, 2008)

Garbz said:


> No Battou, that's the tripod socket. :er:


LMBO! I have such the mental picture!


----------



## RyanLilly (May 16, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> (For guys)
> You turn on the the TV and you see project runway is on. You watch the whole hour and observe intensly during the photoshots to see what camera+lens they use, what light boxes, and what kind of pocket wizzards.



Sad, but true.


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 16, 2008)

The eye is amaaazing. 

it can percieve split second into the future. Yes and it has a built in filter that filters out microscopic stuff that is squirming around in front of your eye. If it didnt do that yous see spaghetti monsters everywhere you looked. 

There are numerous more things. 
Know whats really weird, everything we see is upside down and then converted somewhere in there. 

the way its integrated into out brains is just nuts. 

Dont take it for granted. My younger brother was born blind. When you research some of how it does what it does, you just cant fathom the design. Its ingenious.


----------



## Dulouz (May 16, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> (For guys)
> You turn on the the TV and you see project runway is on. You watch the whole hour and observe intensly during the photoshots to see what camera+lens they use, what light boxes, and what kind of pocket wizzards.



Project Runway or America's Next Top Model?

I got hooked on ANTM because of the crazy photoshoots they do.


----------

